
How To Set Up The Ultimate At-Home Trading Station - tortilla
http://www.businessinsider.com/the-ultimate-trading-station-2009-11#what-makes-a-great-trading-setup-1
======
rdtsc
> A 50mbps pipe for $150 a month will do wonders compared to your ancient
> cable modem.

Isn't it more about latency then throughput? If the machine->ISP->broker is
closer network-wise (say 20 ms RTT) on a 1mbps DSL line, you'll execute trades
faster than on a 50mbps FIOS but with a 80ms RTT.

And then, in general, after a couple of milliseconds the news have already
been "factored" into the market by all the quants and their $100,000 hyper-
optimized system.

I have always been suspicious of "get rich by trading". Sure there are a lot
of successful day traders but I don't think we see all the losers so we get a
skewed picture of the risk/return.

Now if I get my hands on that sweet 4 monitory setup, I'll attach a model M
IBM keyboard to it and fire up some emacs windows with some Python or Haskell
code in them instead of playing the lottery.

~~~
tortilla
Yes, latency is really important.

Good comment here: [http://www.businessinsider.com/the-ultimate-trading-
station-...](http://www.businessinsider.com/the-ultimate-trading-
station-2009-11#comment-4b169cc50000000000033b93)

